# The SureFire A2L thread



## DimeRazorback (Jul 28, 2009)

I got in contact with the ebay seller, who everyone got they're LX2 off earlier this week.

He told me that the A2L's would be here this week, and so they are!

Just ordered mine in Red :devil:

He advised me that he was getting all four (but he has only put red up so far... possibly because thats what I asked for :nana

Heres the link!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*



DimeRazorback said:


> I got in contact with the ebay seller, who everyone got they're LX2 off earlier this week.
> 
> He told me that the A2L's would be here this week, and so they are!
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for sharing!

Cheers


----------



## Haz (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*

what to say but.....


----------



## bullfrog (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*

OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY



:welcome:*Mr. A2L* :devil:

Its_all_coming_together_for_Surefire... FINALLY!


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*

OK, Max output 120 lumens, this reminds me of the LX2 thread, let's all start arguing about whether it's 120 or 200 or 120 or 200 or 120 or 200 or 120 or 200 or 120 or 200 or 120 or 200 or 120 or 200 or 120 or 200 or ...


----------



## bullfrog (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*

Is the high beam a TIR though?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*



bullfrog said:


> Is the high beam a TIR though?


No TIR according to the SF Catalog... It has a reflector.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*



Kestrel said:


> OK, Max output 120 lumens, this reminds me of the LX2 thread, let's all start arguing about whether it's 120 or 200 or 120 or 200 or 120 or 200 or 120 or 200 or 120 or 200 or 120 or 200 or 120 or 200 or 120 or 200 or ...


Make no mistake, that will definitely happen here... Not to mention countless posts saying: "Is it worth the price?" or "Why is SF more expensive?" and "I can get three XXX-ChinaFire for the same money". Yawn.


----------



## bullfrog (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> No TIR according to the SF Catalog... It has a reflector.



Thanks for the quick response! 

Thats what I thought - should be interesting then - I guess the high beam will be just like the L4 then? Its 120 lumens w no TIR...

Cant wait for the reviews...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*

This should be interesting, would the red LED's make the beam warmer and increase the CRI?


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*

Wow double the price my red A2 was N.I.B.

If I splurge, I think I'll end up waiting for white.

But thanks for the alert D.R.B. I thought it wouldn't be until late august.


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*

Must.....resist.........must.....save.....for.....UB3......

:sick2: :green:


----------



## henry1960 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*



leon2245 said:


> Wow double the price my red A2 was N.I.B.
> 
> If I splurge, I think I'll end up waiting for white.
> 
> But thanks for the alert D.R.B. I thought it wouldn't be until late august.





Wait a few mounths .....Price will come down a bit


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*

I'll believe it when one of you holds up an A2L in your fist, and takes a pic of it....

.... And don't forget to take beamshots too! :huh:


----------



## Search (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*



bullfrog said:


> Thanks for the quick response!
> 
> Thats what I thought - should be interesting then - I guess the high beam will be just like the L4 then? Its 120 lumens w no TIR...
> 
> Cant wait for the reviews...



No it won't be like the L4. The L4 is all flood. Designed that way.

The A2L will probably be a good mix of throw and flood. IMO anyway.

SureFire has lots of non TIR lights that aren't all flood like the L4.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*

Hey guys, just finished work... was on my break using my mobile phone to make the thread 

Anyway, high price or not I don't care :laughing:
To be honest, I bought it before even looking at the price 

Now I have to wait for delivery to Australia :shakehead

I was going to release the info the other day, but I didn't want to get people's hopes up incase something went wrong with their shipment.

I will be posting pics and beamshots as soon as it arrives!

I have only had my A2 for 5 days, but I LOVE the thing, and this new one being LED with updated looks is just to die for to me :laughing:

As for beam pattern, I will quote 

"Internal reflector and high quality lens produce tight smooth long beam"

:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## RobertM (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*

Sweet! Thanks for the heads up. I can't wait to see real-world pictures, reviews, and beamshots.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## mwaldron (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*

The A2 is one of my favorite lights of all time, maybe I'll be able to pick up a YG at MP now


----------



## Illum (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*



henry1960 said:


> Wait a few mounths .....Price will come down a bit



in a few weeks after those months, you'll see the first sell thread for an NIB light and you can probably bargain your way in with some rare lights or knives



mwaldron said:


> The A2 is one of my favorite lights of all time, maybe I'll be able to pick up a YG at MP now



same here...but I dunno now how the A2L is going to be special without the xenon


----------



## gsxrac (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*

Hah Im glad to see this light out but thankfully it wasnt one of the lights on my list. Cant wait to see a good review and some beamshots though!


----------



## computernut (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*

Thanks for the heads-up.... very tempting!


----------



## mwaldron (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*



Illum said:


> same here...but I dunno now how the A2L is going to be special without the xenon



The A2L just doesn't hold much fascination for me yet. Perhaps after the reviews start pouring in I'll get more excited about it but until then it's just another floody blueish LED hardly worthy of the name of it's predecessor.


----------



## chris1 (Jul 28, 2009)

*LX2/A2L differences?*

Maybe I'm temporarily mentally incapacitated right now, but is anyone knowledgeable on the differences between the A2L and LX2? I've got the LX2 (and love it), of course I have the regular A2 as well. Now that the A2L's are being released I am of course tempted to get one and probably will! But I've got to ask, is there a significant difference between the A2L and LX2? Maximum output is likely about the same, low power is in the same ballpark as well. Will one "out throw" the other. What kind of difference can one expect when comparing the reflector to TIR? I apologize if these kind of questions have been previously answered, but I would certainly appreciate any guidance


----------



## GreySave (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: LX2/A2L differences?*

LX2 offers low and high throwy style beam.

A2L offers high powered (believed to be) throwy with side spill high beam and low powered floody style beam courtesy of the four 3mm (If memory serves me correctly) seperate LEDs. Thus with the A2L you can have both floody and throwy beams in one light. Very handy if you prefer to have both types of beams at your fingertips without changing lights.

Now I will say that my A2 on low threw that floody beam to a very useful 30+ feet on fresh batteries.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: LX2/A2L differences?*



chris1 said:


> Maybe I'm temporarily mentally incapacitated right now, but is anyone knowledgeable on the differences between the A2L and LX2? I've got the LX2 (and love it), of course I have the regular A2 as well. Now that the A2L's are being released I am of course tempted to get one and probably will! But I've got to ask, is there a significant difference between the A2L and LX2? Maximum output is likely about the same, low power is in the same ballpark as well. Will one "out throw" the other. What kind of difference can one expect when comparing the reflector to TIR? I apologize if these kind of questions have been previously answered, but I would certainly appreciate any guidance


High mode:

*LX2* uses TIR optics for maximum throw

*A2L* uses a reflector, might not throw as well but has more spill and a overall "floodier" beam pattern

Low mode:

*LX2* uses the same LED with less power, but with the same beam profile

*A2L *uses 3 different LEDs with assorted colors to deliver a very flood beam for close tasks.

User Interface:

Both lights use the excellent SureFire two-modes U.I with momentary-on/constant-on capability on high and low.

Size and batteries:

Equal on both models, the A2L might have a bigger bezel though.

That's all I know. 




Don't forget: *BUY BOTH!!*


----------



## chris1 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: LX2/A2L differences?*

Thank you guys, this is exactly the type of information I was looking for. Sounds like I'll have to get for the hell of it!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*

I know a good seller on ebay who still has a few y/g if anyone is interested just pm me.


----------



## gsxrac (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*

y/g A2L's or A2's?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*



mwaldron said:


> The A2L just doesn't hold much fascination for me yet. Perhaps after the reviews start pouring in I'll get more excited about it but until then it's just another floody blueish LED hardly worthy of the name of it's predecessor.


 
*BIG O'L FAT +1 RIGHT HERE!* 
Sure to be almost all flood and Surefire hasn't bought a Seoul yet that wasn't blue. It'll make a nice mod host though and I'll get a used one from the Marketplace for that.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*



gsxrac said:


> y/g A2L's or A2's?



A2's sorry. mwaldron mentioned he was going to look for one.

It sucks you can't get them with the A2L


----------



## zlf15 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Modding the A2L*

I was reading about people being unexcited about the new surefire A2L however most mentioned it would be a good mod host. What types of mods are we talking about?


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*

Interesting. But I wonder why they didn`t just put a under driven color MC-E in there...seems sort a obvious move.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*



Illum said:


> same here...but I dunno now how the A2L is going to be special without the xenon





While I'm excited about the A2L, the light and subsequent reviews, I don't know if it will hold the same captive audience that the original did. For me, I don't know if it will fill the role that one of their other models, such as the LX2 cannot. I'll look forward to the stream of discussion this light is sure to generate.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Modding the A2L*



zlf15 said:


> I was reading about people being unexcited about the new surefire A2L however most mentioned it would be a good mod host. What types of mods are we talking about?


Probably a warm or High-CRI emitter replacement for the central LED (driven harder if possible).


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*



Badbeams3 said:


> Interesting. But I wonder why they didn`t just put a under driven color MC-E in there...seems sort a obvious move.


That would generate atrocious results if put into such a small reflector. Single-Die emitter is the only way to go here...


----------



## Size15's (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*

I've merged a couple of A2L threads into this existing A2L thread.
Otherwise we'll have a whole load of threads on the same topic at the same time which gets confusing


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*



Size15's said:


> I've merged a couple of A2L threads into this existing A2L thread.
> Otherwise we'll have a whole load of threads on the same topic at the same time which gets confusing


Good move!

Thanks.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*



Patriot said:


> While I'm excited about the A2L, the light and subsequent reviews, I don't know if it will hold the same captive audience that the original did. For me, I don't know if it will fill the role that one of their other models, such as the LX2 cannot. I'll look forward to the stream of discussion this light is sure to generate.



I know what you mean.
It's not as innovating as the original would of been, I wasn't around at the time to witness it, but having an A2 I understand that there would of been great excitement .

Will just have to wait and see what sort of light this thing pumps out :devil:

I'm a collecting kind of person, so I was going to get this light regardless!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2009)

Hang on a sec, wouldn't the A2L be just like the original only w/o  and with a higher cct and a good cri when modded with this?


----------



## mwaldron (Jul 29, 2009)

If I get one, I will almost certainly look into modding it with a warm white led of some kind, either a GDP or a MC-E. 

Does anyone know which LED SF is using in the A2L? Is it a P4?

Who knows though, SF may surprise us with something unexpected.


----------



## tussery (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: A2L's are here!*



Patriot said:


> While I'm excited about the A2L, the light and subsequent reviews, I don't know if it will hold the same captive audience that the original did. For me, I don't know if it will fill the role that one of their other models, such as the LX2 cannot. I'll look forward to the stream of discussion this light is sure to generate.


About the only reason is you can't get the low beam on a LX2 to be Red or Green without a filter.


----------



## RWT1405 (Jul 29, 2009)

For me, it would be the lack of the narrow, pencil beam of the LX2 (TIR type), thank you. Some of us like & need a more "floody" beam.

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## BigMHoff (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## MSaxatilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Could someone please set me straight on how the UI on the A2L (or A2 for that matter) works. I read this from one of our Surefire's retailers:



> Tailcap switch: press for low beam momentary-on, press further for high beam momentary-on low beam, press further for high beam, twist for both low and high constant-on


 
I'm confused, which doesn't take much.

From this statement, I think that the tailcap switch is three stage

Pressing = Momentary on
Press lightly: Low beam
Press slightly more: High and Low beam come on at same time
Press fully: Only High comes on

Twisting = Constant on
Twist for low beam only
Twist more for high beam ????

My question is when the high beam is activated by twisting is the low beam also on? With a white high and white low LEDs then I would imagine this not really being an issue (for me), but if a colored LED low beams come on at the same time as the white high.... well that would be..... annoying.

Anybody set me straight?

Thanks,
MSax


----------



## gsxrac (Jul 30, 2009)

It would make sense for the UI to be the same as the A2? Anyways. I KNOW the AZ2 isnt out but what is the difference between the A2L and the AZ2 Other than the Az2 only comming in white and having a combat ring?


----------



## BigBluefish (Jul 30, 2009)

mwaldron said:


> If I get one, I will almost certainly look into modding it with a warm white led of some kind, either a GDP or a MC-E.
> 
> Does anyone know which LED SF is using in the A2L? Is it a P4?
> 
> Who knows though, SF may surprise us with something unexpected.


 
It would seem to me they ought to use a Q3 or Q4 with a warm tint. Better color rendition, and more efficient than the older P4. Probably would be a good idea to use these warmer emitters in the E1L, and E2L too, since they are aimed at the "outdoors" markert, hikers, campers, etc., who would probably appreciate the more incan-like output and color rendering.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 30, 2009)

Tell that to Surefire. If enough people did that they just might decide to possibly think about it for a bit.


----------



## Size15's (Jul 30, 2009)

SureFire's two-stage push button pressure switches:

The overall principle is that pushing the button activates the 1st mode/level (low beam) and pressing harder activates the 2nd mode/level (high beam).
It is important to note that when the 2nd mode is activates the 1st mode remains activates too for models such as the A2/A2L/10X (also 9AN).

The position of the TailCap (how much it is screwed onto the body) allows for a variety of switching choices.

When the TailCap is screwed tight all the way onto the body the high beam is activated constant-on (the low beam is also activated constant-on).
[pressing the button now achieves nothing]

Unscrew the TailCap slightly and the high beam will deactivate leaving the low beam activated constant-on.
[pressing the button now will activate the high beam momentary-on]

Unscrew the TailCap slightly more and the low beam will deactivate as well.
This is the 'normal position' of the TailCap.
[pressing the button now will activate the low beam momentary-on. Pressing the button harder will also activate the high beam momentary-on]

Unscrew the TailCap more and only the low beam will be activated by pressing the button. The high beam is "locked out".
[this is useful if you don't want to accidentally blind yourself if you press too hard]

Unscrew the TailCap even more and no amount of pressure on the switch button will activate the [either mode of the] light (the flashlight is disabled or locked out).

I hope this helps? It sounds complicated when written down but it really is fantastically simple, fast to learn and intuitive in use.

Al


----------



## MSaxatilus (Jul 30, 2009)

> It is important to note that when the 2nd mode is activates the 1st mode remains activates too for models such as the A2/A2L/10X (also 9AN).


 
Thanks for the excellent explaination Al. Makes sense now. 

Based on that explaination, I think that I will to stick with a white/white combination when the light comes out. Having a colored LED mixed with your white high beam would be..... well, not for me I guess. If the UI allowed the Low beam to completely dissengage when switching to high beam, I would have been more inclined to go with the colored versions.

To each their own I suppose.

MSax


----------



## Scotty007 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Surefire A2 LED Aviator*

Surefire has posted the new Aviator on its website...the one strange thing that i realized is that the bezel diameter is a strange number...1.13 :thinking:therefor you cannot put any kind of diffuser or filter on it....yes i know it has an option for colored LED's but that bezel really limits your options...



*WOW....I didn't see the other A2L thread....I guess they got merged!!!!!*


----------



## mossyoak (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 LED Aviator*

thats the size of the incan A2


----------



## Scotty007 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 LED Aviator*

Hmmmmm, SF's website doesnt state the dimensions of the old A2, i wonder why? but i guess it kinda makes sense that they would keep them the same size...although if they bumped the bezel up to 1.25 or down to 1.00 they would make it a more accessory friendly light...maybe they dont feel A2 customers would customize for some reason...:shrug:

Anyone care to share theories on this one?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 LED Aviator*

So the green and white models are brighter than the red and blue (according to this: http://www.surefire.com/A2-LED-Aviator). This is interesting, CPFers are going to be speculating over these stats forever now.. LOL!


----------



## Scotty007 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 LED Aviator*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> So the green and white models are brighter than the red and blue (according to this: http://www.surefire.com/A2-LED-Aviator). This is interesting, CPFers are going to be speculating over these stats forever now.. LOL!


 


Were you talking about the low or the high? because it seems that the low AND high settings are affected the the LED color...the A2's with red and blue leds are 3 lumens with a high of 113 and the A2's with green and white LEDs are 10 lumens with a high 120!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 LED Aviator*

Hmmm... curious :thinking:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 LED Aviator*



Scotty007 said:


> Were you talking about the low or the high? because it seems that the low AND high settings are affected the the LED color...the A2's with red and blue leds are 3 lumens with a high of 113 and the A2's with green and white LEDs are 10 lumens with a high 120!


Yeah it seems so, but there was no such statement from SureFire in the case of the regular A2, even though we all know there is definitely a difference in brightness between each LED color...


----------



## jp2515 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 LED Aviator*

The interesting part is the incan A2 is still listed on Surefire's site (along with the MA02 LA). Hopefully SF doesn't pull the A2 yet so us flashaholics can get both! lovecpf


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 LED Aviator*

I doubt that they will stop producing them, they are still too popular... some people dont like LED's!


----------



## half-watt (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 LED Aviator*

could never resist a good speculation (although, IMO, it's never wise to be dogmatic and inflexible when it comes to speculation):

i'm not sure that it's strange that the lumen output of the various color LEDs is somewhat different.

my understanding is that light meters are calibrated to light wavelengths, depending upon the purpose that the light is being measured for. 

often the calibration is approximating how our eyes see so-called full visible spectrum light. we also have more green cones in our retina and are more sensitive to this color than other purer colors. 

furthermore, who's to say SF doesn't use slightly different electronics to reduce the output for red and blue to make them more useful for their intended uses. The small diff. in the o.p. level of the main beam might indicate that this is so???

LED o.p. could be different also, but since white LEDs are simply blue LEDs utilizing phosphors to give so-called full spectrum visible light, this leads me to prefer either (or both) of the above speculations as accounting for the difference.

'nuff speculatin' on my part. there's some other new posts that i'd like to read...


----------



## litlmh (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 LED Aviator*

Just some thoughts on my part, but perhaps they've aimed for 110 lumens from the 'main' beam?

Since the floody LEDs are always on when high is on (if it works like the A2), the floody white and green do 10 lumens + 110 from the main beam = 120 lm, while the red and blue do 3 lm flood + 110 lm main = 113?


----------



## Size15's (Jul 31, 2009)

SureFire keeps the low beam on when the high beam is on so that in the unlikely event of high beam 'failure' one is not left completely in the dark. Obviously this was more a feature for incandescent models (A2, 10X for example)


----------



## Size15's (Jul 31, 2009)

I've just merged another new A2L thread with this current existing one.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hmmmm, no if there are some mods for this like the Onion Ring, where you can have more than one color for the secondary LEDs, I would snatch one up in a second. I certainly hope the actual output is more than 120 though....


----------



## mwaldron (Jul 31, 2009)

Did you see their pricing though? The White, Green and Blue are $239 but the Red one is Free!

I'll give up 7 lumens and get my 2nd favorite night color for that price difference.


----------



## gsxrac (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey im in for a free Red A2L! You know I saw I wont get one of these but if the chance arises and I find one on the marketplace for a deal I may be forced to grab it.


----------



## half-watt (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 LED Aviator*



litlmh said:


> ...Since the floody LEDs are always on when high is on (if it works like the A2), the floody white and green do 10 lumens + 110 from the main beam = 120 lm, while the red and blue do 3 lm flood + 110 lm main = 113?



bingo!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 31, 2009)

mwaldron said:


> Did you see their pricing though? The White, Green and Blue are $239 but the Red one is Free!
> 
> I'll give up 7 lumens and get my 2nd favorite night color for that price difference.


I saw that one too, but I don't have the $239 to back it up if I tried to call them on it...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2009)

It's just begging for this. Like a more efficent regular A2 without .


----------



## gsxrac (Aug 1, 2009)

Have these hit any doorsteps yet?


----------



## BigMHoff (Aug 1, 2009)

Surefire A2L Aviator ALL-LED Flashlight / A2L-HA-RD NIB
320005072127 - Price: US $215.00
Quantity:1
Leave feedback	
US Postal Service First Class Mail: FREE
Estimated delivery: August 04 - August 07, 2009

In Transit Aug-01-09
US $215.00


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I got in contact with the ebay seller, who everyone got they're LX2 off earlier this week.
> 
> He told me that the A2L's would be here this week, and so they are!





DimeRazorback said:


> I know a good seller on ebay who still has a few y/g if anyone is interested just pm me.




You're not trying to make this easy for us are you?


----------



## PinarelloOnly (Aug 3, 2009)

I am so ready to buy an A2L but like the LX2 I hate the clip. And I 
can't belive no one is complaining about the rub marks on their LX2 tail 
caps from that clip.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: LX2/A2L differences?*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> *A2L *uses 3 different LEDs with assorted colors to deliver a very flood beam for close tasks.




Now up to 4 LEDs right. 





> Don't forget: *BUY BOTH!!*




I would love to but I'll probably be forced to choose one for the time being. I'm still on the fence. :shrug:


----------



## Numbers (Aug 3, 2009)

The shop I buy my SF's from just got a dozen in today, all in red.
I am waiting for a few of you to get your hands on some A2L's, and to report on them, before I decide on buying this light.


----------



## cue003 (Aug 3, 2009)

Numbers said:


> The shop I buy my SF's from just got a dozen in today, all in red.
> I am waiting for a few of you to get your hands on some A2L's, and to report on them, before I decide on buying this light.



Did you stop by your shop to check them out in person? Do you have a LX2 or a E2DL that you can take along with you for a quick beam comparo?

That would be great.

Curtis


----------



## Numbers (Aug 3, 2009)

cue003 said:


> Did you stop by your shop to check them out in person? Do you have a LX2 or a E2DL that you can take along with you for a quick beam comparo?
> 
> That would be great.
> 
> Curtis



Sorry, I am a mail order shopper. I am looking for the same info as you.
My LX2 will be here by the end of the week then I will need help from forum members impressions of the A2L before I decide to buy. I would like to know the differences in the hi beams between LX2 and A2L. If the A2L is different enough (Floody enough) I will buy it.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 3, 2009)

Seems as though red will be the only LED color being released in the first batch of A2L models. I really hope that's not the case.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 3, 2009)

I just have to wait for delivery to Australia


----------



## Phredd (Aug 3, 2009)

Size15's said:


> SureFire keeps the low beam on when the high beam is on so that in the unlikely event of high beam 'failure' one is not left completely in the dark. Obviously this was more a feature for incandescent models (A2, 10X for example)



Maybe they also keep the low beam on with the high beam, so you get a good combination of throw and flood.


----------



## dano (Aug 3, 2009)

There'll be no yellow-green LED versions, which sucks. The green, blue and red are going to be too bright. The YG A2 was perfect as a dual mode/output light.


----------



## Force Attuned (Aug 3, 2009)

I would have purchased a y/g model.

Tis a shame.


----------



## Tim B (Aug 3, 2009)

Numbers said:


> Sorry, I am a mail order shopper. I am looking for the same info as you.
> My LX2 will be here by the end of the week then I will need help from forum members impressions of the A2L before I decide to buy. I would like to know the differences in the hi beams between LX2 and A2L. If the A2L is different enough (Floody enough) I will buy it.



I'm with you. If someone gets both please post some beam shots comparing the beams side by side to illustrate the difference. Like a shot of both lighting a room and both lighting distant objects.


----------



## computernut (Aug 3, 2009)

The more I look at the A2L the more I want one. I'm thinking I'll wait for the white LED ones to become available. I'm not liking the looks of the new clip though. The double clip worked on the E1B because of the non-rotating clicky tail-cap. I don't think I'll be too fond of the new clip getting in the way.


----------



## Optik49 (Aug 4, 2009)

I just ordered the white from Opticshq :twothumbs


----------



## mbw_151 (Aug 4, 2009)

Does anyone know the color characteristics of the new A2L main beam? I want to know if Surefire used a high CRI and/or neutral white LED or an LED similiar to the one in an E2DL or LX2 with a blue-white color. A high CRI and/or neutral white LED might explain the lower output with about the same runtime.


----------



## Illumination (Aug 4, 2009)

forget the main beam - I'm sure it will be reasonably close to white. I really want to know if the "white" 5mm LEDs are really white or "angry blue"!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Aug 4, 2009)

> forget the main beam - I'm sure it will be reasonably close to white. I really want to know if the "white" 5mm LEDs are really white or "angry blue"!


 
And, I'd like to know if the blue LED's have the mean 'biohazard' rings in the beam like on the Kroma Mil-Spec.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Aug 5, 2009)

> I am so ready to buy an A2L but like the LX2 I hate the clip. And I
> can't belive no one is complaining about the rub marks on their LX2 tail
> caps from that clip.


 
I used a small piece of stickie-backed felt furniture protector that you can get at the hardware store. They go under lamps, nick nacks and crap so you don't scratch your end tables, shelves and furniture. You can get a whole sheet of the stuff for like $2 bucks. Cut a very small dot and stick it under the clip where it rubs the tailcap. No scratches and it doesn't get in the way when you use the clip. Lasts forever too. You may have to replace if the light is subjected to water for a long period of time.

Been using this technique for years. Works great, cheap and no scratches.

MSax


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 5, 2009)

Anyone got it yet?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 5, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Anyone got it yet?


 


I was just thinkin the same thing....:thinking:

Seems someone would have one by now..


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 5, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> I was just thinkin the same thing....:thinking:
> 
> Seems someone would have one by now..



With the exception of DimeRazor, probably everyone is    like me.


----------



## alflys2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Picked my A2Lup monday night.Alot more flood than LX2 or E2DL.Red tint in beam.Has a spot in the middle.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 5, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> With the exception of DimeRazor, probably everyone is    like me.



This is why living on the other side of the world to SF sucks!

:hairpull::shakehead


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Aug 5, 2009)

We NEED beamshots, please!


----------



## cue003 (Aug 5, 2009)

I am on the verge of ordering 2 of them. I also have 2 LX2... Should be interesting to see how these compare in real use vs the LX2... especially the LX2 with F04 beamfilter which is how I run one of my LX2.

Curtis


----------



## Death's Head (Aug 5, 2009)

alflys2 said:


> Picked my A2Lup monday night.Alot more flood than LX2 or E2DL.Red tint in beam.Has a spot in the middle.


I want to know more about the output. I'm really hoping it's putting out more than 120.


----------



## alflys2 (Aug 5, 2009)

My E2DL and LX2 are both brighter than the A2L.


----------



## Death's Head (Aug 5, 2009)

alflys2 said:


> My E2DL and LX2 are both brighter than the A2L.


Significantly brighter hotspot would you say?


----------



## alflys2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes the hotspot is brighter on LX2 and E2DL.Spot on A2L is larger more of a flood.


----------



## cue003 (Aug 5, 2009)

alflys2 said:


> Yes the hotspot is brighter on LX2 and E2DL.Spot on A2L is larger more of a flood.



Well that is too bad... I was hoping it would be closer in output to the LX2 and the E2DL for overall amount of light. I dont expect it to throw as far but I did expect a wider beam and better dispersion at low output due to the smaller leds. 

Still would be interested to see pictures of your LX2, E2DL and A2L lighting up various objects both inside an out with low vs high from each light.

Thanks for posting your findings. Hopefully others will chime in shortly or over the next day or 2 with any additional info.

Curtis


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 5, 2009)

:hairpull:

I can't wait any more!!!!

:shakehead


----------



## monanza (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry no beamshots yet but let me just say that the beam pattern is remarkably close to my A2. Similar spot and spill sizes and spot to spill transition except cleaner, whiter, and brighter on the A2L. The led version sports a strangely shallow light orange peel reflector. As you all know the bezel size is the same as the A2 so it is compatible with the latter's plethora of non-existent accessories.

And yes it does have the red ring in the beam from the red leds, which alas stay active on high beam. It has the same pure white as my U2Ultra with no hint of blue (unless you compare to a neutral tint side-by-side). It appears to be a Seoul P4 LE, but I really wish they had used a high CRI Seoul and designed it to deactivate the outer ring at high beam. I would believe Surefire's 120 lumen quote but I truly hope their runtime quote is on the low side.

As for the LX2, its spot is in fact brighter and larger than the A2L; my LX2 is also slightly warmer. Sorry to contradict you on the spot size alflys2. :duck:


----------



## computernut (Aug 6, 2009)

Looking forward to pics from the brave first-adopters. I like my lights on the floodier side so can't wait for some beam pics.


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 6, 2009)

computernut said:


> Looking forward to pics from the brave first-adopters. I like my lights on the floodier side so can't wait for some beam pics.


 
Me too!


----------



## dlee96 (Aug 6, 2009)

@monanza Thanks for your comparison to the incan version of the A2. Are you able to use the old A2 body with the new A2L head? 

I would love to just buy a new head on my otherwise perfect A2 body. 

dlee


----------



## mwaldron (Aug 6, 2009)

dlee96 said:


> @monanza Thanks for your comparison to the incan version of the A2. Are you able to use the old A2 body with the new A2L head?
> 
> I would love to just buy a new head on my otherwise perfect A2 body.
> 
> dlee



I don't have a new A2 the old body is almost certainly incompatible with the new head. The electronics payload for the light is in the body, and the incandescent regulation would be incompatible with the new LED head.


----------



## DuckhunterInTN (Aug 6, 2009)

In your opinion(s), is the pattern/brightness, etc of the close range LEDs similar to the old A2? Or are they improved?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 6, 2009)

Guess what just arrived!


----------



## jimmy1970 (Aug 6, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> Guess what just arrived!


 Just in time for the weekend..... enjoy!

James....


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 6, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> Guess what just arrived!



We need side by side photos stat! :thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm just waiting on pics to upload, I have done a very mini review.

What do you want side by side?

I'll get to it!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Death's Head (Aug 6, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I'm just waiting on pics to upload, I have done a very mini review.
> 
> What do you want side by side?
> 
> ...


Beamshots with possible an E2DL and LX2. 
Thanks!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 6, 2009)

That's coming within 12 hours :thumbsup:

If you go to my beamshot thread, linked in my sig line, the LX2 and E2DL are already there, and tonight I will be adding the A2L


----------



## cue003 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well i am guessing somewhat pointless to do low since you got a RED version of the A2 I assume. But I am interested to see overall beam on objects at medium to far distances. I am guessing the stated previously that the LX2 will be brighter and throw further. For me to decide it depends on how useful the beam will be at closer ranges vs the LX2 if the outer reaches are pretty close.

Thanks

Curtis


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a couple of temp. beamshots in my review if you want to check them out!


----------



## RWT1405 (Aug 6, 2009)

So then, is the beam like the pencil thin, no spill LX-2 (TIR, etc.) or is it more of a floody beam, or at least have some spill.

If it's just another rehash of the SF TIR (LX-2, etc.), no spill beam, then I'm not interested. However, if this baby has some REAL spill to it, I'm in for at least 2, 1 red, 1 white.

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 6, 2009)

It has spill!

It has a nice small, smooth hotspot, with a large amount of spill!

Nothing like the the LX2/E2DL

It is alot more like the TK11/M20 etc, just not quite as bright.

By the way, it has a reflector, it DOES NOT use a TIR.


----------



## RWT1405 (Aug 6, 2009)

Now that's what I WANTED to hear! Thanks for the info!

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 6, 2009)

Not a problem mate, check out my beamshots in about 9-10 hours and you'll get a good comparison :twothumbs


----------



## Death's Head (Aug 6, 2009)

So it's possible the amount of output of this light and the LX2 is similar. But the A2L is floodier while the LX2 has a brighter hotspot.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 6, 2009)

The LX2 is definitely brighter.

The two have different beam profiles.

The LX2 has a large hotspot, while the A2L has a smaller and not as bright hotspot.

The LX2 has a smallish amount of spill, while the A2L has a very wide spill due to the reflector.


----------



## Death's Head (Aug 7, 2009)

Great info. Thanks! I can live without the brighter hotspot.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 7, 2009)

It would be good to see a side-by-side comparison between an A2 and an A2L.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 7, 2009)

I haven't done a side by side yet.

I have beamshots in my thread, directly above/below from one another, and plan on doing some outside ones tonght... I will also add a side by side beamshots outside :thumbsup:

The beamshots are also in my review :thumbsup:


----------



## FredericoFreire (Aug 7, 2009)

Has anyone tried some AW rechargeables on it? :thinking:


----------



## subiedriver1990 (Aug 10, 2009)

How is the low beam outside? Or say in a dark room, will the low red LEDs light up the room?


----------



## Phredd (Aug 10, 2009)

I got my A2L white and while it's a very, very nice light, its flood is not as smooth or wide as the A2. I think the 3mm LEDs are recessed too far. So, now I have to choose between A2L's 2.5 hour runtime versus 45 minutes (using the 120 lumen bulb) and A2's really nice warm (bulb that burns out after 20 hours) beam and almost full hemisphere flood.

Phredd


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 10, 2009)

In a dark room it will light it up well.

Outside it isn't very useful over a few meters... the colour get washed away in the green of grass


----------



## subiedriver1990 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I use a red beamcover on my lx2 and I don't really get enough flood to make it really useful for up close use. It works nicely on far objects, and kills my batteries because I have to keep it on high to get any semblance of flood from it. I'll be picking an A2L up here soon! Overall DimeRazorback, are you satisfied with the A2L?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 11, 2009)

I most definitely am! 

It really is awesome in my opinion!

Not for everyone I don't think, but it must be for me 



:thumbsup:


----------



## DuckhunterInTN (Aug 11, 2009)

Phredd said:


> I got my A2L white and while it's a very, very nice light, its flood is not as smooth or wide as the A2. I think the 3mm LEDs are recessed too far. So, now I have to choose between A2L's 2.5 hour runtime versus 45 minutes (using the 120 lumen bulb) and A2's really nice warm (bulb that burns out after 20 hours) beam and almost full hemisphere flood.
> 
> Phredd


 
Thanks for the info. I was wondering how the white A2L was going to perform. I really expected it to have a better/brighter flood than an old white A2...


----------



## RWT1405 (Aug 11, 2009)

Not what I wanted to hear about the flood/spill. I was afraid this was going to happen. 

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## Sgt. LED (Aug 11, 2009)

Way too blue tinted for me. They were close to getting my money but using the same blue Seoul from the P60L is a big deal breaker.


----------



## batman (Aug 12, 2009)

I can't believe it's taken so long for someone to ask this..is the low beam on the a2l white as purplish/bluish/angry tinted as the original a2? That was one of the suckier aspects of the original low beam white.


----------



## youreacrab (Aug 12, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> Way too blue tinted for me. They were close to getting my money but using the same blue Seoul from the P60L is a big deal breaker.



Have to agree...

Surefire has abandonded the philosophy of use of the origial A2...just for the sake of stuffing an LED into an aging light. One would think that decent color rendition is especially important for an aviators' light used for inspections, at distance, upon which people lives will depend greatly. They shoulda stuffed her with a high-CRI P4 and driven it a bit harder. On an aviators' light, I would think enhanced throw and color rendition outweigh the need for extended runtime. Sorry SF, ya goofed! Love my LX2 though!


----------



## zven (Aug 12, 2009)

youreacrab said:


> Have to agree...
> 
> Surefire has abandonded the philosophy of use of the origial A2...just for the sake of stuffing an LED into an aging light. One would think that decent color rendition is especially important for an aviators' light used for inspections, at distance, upon which people lives will depend greatly. They shoulda stuffed her with a high-CRI P4 and driven it a bit harder. On an aviators' light, I would think enhanced throw and color rendition outweigh the need for extended runtime. Sorry SF, ya goofed! Love my LX2 though!



To be fair, I don't really think SF intended the A2L to completely replace the A2. Sure their marketing department has concentrated more on the A2L, but I don't think we've seen any signs they're discontinuing the A2. And as long as the A2 is around, they're not abandoning the user base that needs the color rendering. As I see it, the A2L is for a different user base that wants the different high/low beam patterns and colors, but needs more runtime than the A2.

That said, I'm a little disappointed in what I'm hearing of the A2L as well. I was hoping that its output on high would at least be in the ballpark of the LX2, and that if it wasn't it would at least be a better tint than the P60L. Also, I knew it wasn't going to throw as well as the LX2, but I was hoping for a bit better than it turned out.

Oh well. Looks like I won't be needing an A2L. I'll wait for a review of the white version, but I think I'll get an LX2 instead.


----------



## tussery (Aug 12, 2009)

I must be one of the few people on CPF that can actually make out colors well under sickly blue light... Or some people just blow it way out of proportion.


----------



## mwaldron (Aug 13, 2009)

tussery said:


> I must be one of the few people on CPF that can actually make out colors well under sickly blue light... Or some people just blow it way out of proportion.



I can make out colors under normal LEDs, but I choose not to. I shouldn't have to work in order to see.

Thankfully, the LED companies are finally catching on to this and they're giving us options. Yes, they're certainly (comparatively) inefficient, but the efficiency gets better by the day. 

I don't need a 1000 lumen 2-cell light (i do *WANT *one! ) but as traditional emitters approach that it will become very economical to run WW emitters at ~250 lumens. Yes, they will still be comparatively inefficient, but they'll be good enough that we just won't care. 

The Surefire A2L: my future host for a WW P4 mod.


----------



## jonesy (Aug 19, 2009)

*No love for new SF A2L?*

Seemed that this light was all the talk of CPF for quite some time, and now that it's here it's fallen off the radar. I saw the review of the red led version, but have yet to see a photo of what the regular white low led's look like, or a size comparison to other lights.

What's the general consensus? I was originally curious in buying one, as it would be a poor man's lunasol for me, but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## CGD08 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: No love for new SF A2L?*



jonesy said:


> but now I'm not so sure.



 haha what irony 

Sorry man, I can't help you. Don't know about the light. The least I could do is reply to your thread, thus ing it up so it can at least be seen by more people.


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: No love for new SF A2L?*

i wonder if this had anything to do with a fellow CPF member's LX2 2-way clip breaking off....


----------



## MaxLight (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: No love for new SF A2L?*

I got my new A2L with White LEDs last week. I love it. It has great low level flood and a bright high with good spill.


----------



## edc3 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: No love for new SF A2L?*

I've wanted an A2 (the incan version) forever. I was very excited when the A2L was announced, but times being what they are, there's no way I can afford it. If I had the cash I'd buy one right now. What is the poor, poor, poor man's Lunasol? Maybe I can afford that?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: No love for new SF A2L?*

The old A2 was a (in it's white LED configuration) cool low flood and warm throwy incan in one package that made it very suitable for many tasks.

This new one is just a high and low cool flood that many many other lights can already do. To me it pretty much ruined the A2. Now if you like your low mode to be a colored LED then it's not as bad but still the main beam is not anywhere near as great as it was.

If Surefire would of made the reflector a bit deeper and used a Cree Q4 5B I would of gotten one. That floody cool/blue Seoul, that reminds me way way way too much of the P60L, made it a total and complete deal breaker. 

Clips break and Surefire sends you new ones with a short phone call so for me that is not a factor. Also I have 2 LX2's and their clips are just fine so far for me.


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: No love for new SF A2L?*

hmm... i've been on the fence on buying original SureFire A2, even before A2L comes out. Never really a fan of 2 cell lights, but the reviews on them are fantastic, and i dig in the 2 stage tailcap!

well, now that its discontinued and A2L comes out, i actually getting 1 now 
so, still no love for new A2L for me, i already have LunaSols


----------



## Size15's (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: No love for new SF A2L?*

Unless it comes directly from SureFire there are no plans to discontinue the A2.


----------



## computernut (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: No love for new SF A2L?*

I was thinking of getting an A2L but I don't really want to buy another LED flashlight right now as I already have an L1 and an E2L. I decided to get a used A2 White and it's on the way as we speak. The A2 Y/G I have is awesome but I find that unless it's really dark the low beam is a bit too low. The original A2 was a unique beast making it hard to replace. From what I can see the A2L isn't really a direct replacment and seeing how Surefire still has the A2 listed for sale shows they probably think that too. I think the A2L is a good light but that A2 lovers can't just blindly buy one without thinking about how they will use it first.


----------



## tsask (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: No love for new SF A2L?*

For the past few years I have dreamed of the ideal LED light with a bright white LED a GREEN LED. The A2L seemed like just what Ive been asking for except the white LED technology used by SF is far from state of the art.
If it had a neutral 2 stage white LED or that new CREE LED (that 4 Sevens has found) maybe I would spend the $$$


----------



## litetube (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: No love for new SF A2L?*

I would love to have one , can't justify the cost . Especially with so many lights coming out now dumping all my $ into one light just seems like aa bad move. Used to be a new light would only come out once in a blue moon and as such it would get talked about endlessly on CPF and then the reviews and pictures . It was for me actually more fun back then. Now a light comes out, a review is quickly churned out and then the light starts the rapid process of "fading away" (haha) . Whithin a month a light can be utterly forgotten on here. I think also SF is losing some popularity on CPF for many of the same reasons. Other light makers are improving in quality and keeping the prices down for the "masses" .

I am still impressed by the beam shots I saw on here from a member comparing the new L2 against lights like the Olight M20. It blew them all away!!!. The output and beam are fantastic and the Tiros they have developed is really quite good. I really want a new L1 when they come out but it probably wont happen.


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: No love for new SF A2L?*



Sgt. LED said:


> The old A2 was a (in it's white LED configuration) cool low flood and warm throwy incan in one package that made it very suitable for many tasks.
> 
> This new one is just a high and low cool flood that many many other lights can already do. To me it pretty much ruined the A2. Now if you like your low mode to be a colored LED then it's not as bad but still the main beam is not anywhere near as great as it was.
> 
> If Surefire would of made the reflector a bit deeper and used a Cree Q4 5B I would of gotten one. That floody cool/blue Seoul, that reminds me way way way too much of the P60L, made it a total and complete deal breaker.


Although I don't own an A2, the above makes perfect sense to me. A real differentiation would have been to place a warm primary emitter behind a deep throwy reflector or even an aspheric. That would probably be about as unique as the original A2. And I can't imagine what they are thinking about that [email protected] cool/blue Seoul like they are cursing the P60LEDs with.:thinking:

Edit: Wouldn't it have made more sense to have the TIR optic on the A2L, and a reflector on the L2X? That would have been more in keeping with the original concepts - the primary beam of the old A2 was oriented towards throw and the L2 was floody. Maybe the secondary LED's could have been configured for a usable flood somewhere behind or beside a TIR, I don't know. My two lumens,


----------



## McGizmo (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: No love for new SF A2L?*

I had known for quite some time of the coming of the SF A2L and was very curious as to what the design goals might be. At one point I was really concerned that it would come out while I was struggling trying to get a large wave of LunaSol's done and I considered the possibility that the A2L would take the wind out of my sales. (pun intended).

Well I just got one from a dealer the other day (white 3 mm LED's) and although I prefer the tighter and brighter spill of the beam distribution in the LunsSol 20 over the shallow reflector distribution of the A2L, I think the A2L is a great utility light and would and will recommend it to friends looking for a good and versatile light. I feared the 3 mm LED's would be too collimated in their flood output but I am quite pleased with them and their distribution.

I would expect the new A2L to receive the same mixed reviews and probably be somewhat misunderstood just like its predecessor. Over time, I think there will be some real diehard supporters for this light. I could be totally wrong and it wouldn't be the first time. :nana:

My bias and involvement in flashlights precludes me from loving any of them but the A2L is certainly way up there in terms of appreciation and my idea of a good all around light. :thumbsup:


----------



## MSaxatilus (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: No love for new SF A2L?*

I actually had just the opposite feeling as many posted here. I was NOT a big fan of the oringal A2 because of the combination of LED and incan. light sources. I found the color temperature between the two very distracting and unpleasant. 

That being said, when I heard SF would put out an all LED version, I was quite excited as this would have fixed the deal breaker issue for me. So I picked up mine a week or so ago, and I have really liked it and find it to be a very useable illumination tool. I do think its a bit awkward to have the low beam remain on while you shift to high beem, but its a minor problem for me.

That being said... I agree with Don above... the Lunasol 20 has a better beam distribution than the A2L, but I like mine! :thumbsup:

MSax


----------



## Size15's (Aug 19, 2009)

I merged the "No love" thread into the the SureFire A2L thread thread
I seem to have developed a stutter. No matter.
That that is is that that is not is not is that it it is :candle:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 19, 2009)

Size15's :laughing:


I wouldn't trade my A2L for anything, it may be a little cool... but not as bad as the P60L's.
It has a nice little hotspot, and PLENTY of spill, to give a nice floody beam aswell.

The beam profile is pretty much EXACTLY the same as the original A2, and I still believe that that was their intention.
They are just to alike to be coincidence.


----------



## manoloco (Aug 19, 2009)

you know guys what i would love to see?: an A1L

in fact i would love to see an A2 and A2l. since i have never seen one of those (besides pics or videos) either , but 1 cell lights are safer and easier to mantain and operate, at this point a 1 cell light has good output for an all around versatile pocket flashlight.


----------



## Force Attuned (Aug 19, 2009)

Have the blue and green versions been released yet??


----------



## manoloco (Aug 20, 2009)

manoloco said:


> you know guys what i would love to see?: an A1L
> 
> in fact i would love to see an A2 and A2l. since i have never seen one of those (besides pics or videos) either , but 1 cell lights are safer and easier to mantain and operate, at this point a 1 cell light has good output for an all around versatile pocket flashlight.


 

Thinking more about this, if the LX1 is compatible with the A2L head it will be wonderful, probably nice to drive with an AW protected RCR123a black label if the driver inside allows, but many questions rise: is the driver on the LX1 on the body like the cree version? or is it in the head now?, and is the A2 driver in the head? (likely to be).


----------



## DM51 (Aug 20, 2009)

Size15's said:


> the the SureFire A2L thread thread
> I seem to have developed a stutter. No matter.
> That that is is that that is not is not is that it it is :candle:


LOL. You've developed a strobe, not a stutter.


----------



## McGizmo (Aug 20, 2009)

manoloco said:


> you know guys what i would love to see?: an A1L
> 
> i.......


----------



## mwaldron (Aug 20, 2009)

McGizmo said:


>



I think he was implying an aluminum "budget" model A1L, not the titanium supercharged McGizmo special we've mostly been drooling over for a couple years


----------



## electromage (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd like to know how the A2L on low compares to the Kroma. I'm considering an A2L, but I'm wondering how low the "low" is. Is it comparable to the original A2? I noticed that they're using four small LEDs instead of three 5mm.


----------



## zven (Aug 21, 2009)

I got to handle an A2L today (white version), and was both impressed and disappointed.

On the plus side, it was a very cool and functional design, with significantly higher output than I remember the original A2 having. Also, it seemed like the kind of light that would EXCEL at flood applications. The high beam tint was on the blue side, but not quite as blue as I was expecting (and not as blue as the P60L). Low beam tint was also in the blue range, but nowhere near as out there as the A2 white low. So, imperfect tints, but certainly better than I was expecting (and probably within the acceptable range of most around here).

On the down side, however, the throw was clearly lacking. Whereas I seem to recall the A2 being decently throwy for its size and output, the A2L is pretty unimpressive here. Also, the flood of the low beam seemed much narrower than the flood of the high beam. Granted, it was in the store and not very dark where I was testing this out, but the high beam looked to give a much wider spread of light than the low beam (and I'm talking beam pattern here, ignoring output levels). For a light that has separate LEDs for a floody low beam, I was disappointed at the amount of flood they gave.

All in all, the A2L did not strike me much as an upgrade to the A2. Mostly it seemed like a light designed for people who want a bright, floody LED light with a secondary color available. For those out there who really like the L4, but would like a low beam in red, blue or green, this is THE light for you. Get it without hesitation. However, for the white version, I would have found a lower level using the primary LED MUCH more useful.

Upon product announcement, I wanted a white one of these. But now I'll only ever get one if I find I want the red version, or if they ever come out with a yellow-green version.



electromage said:


> I'd like to know how the A2L on low compares to the Kroma. I'm considering an A2L, but I'm wondering how low the "low" is. Is it comparable to the original A2? I noticed that they're using four small LEDs instead of three 5mm.



The store where I got to see the A2L had neither of these two models, so I couldn't compare directly, but from memory the A2L low white is brighter than the A2 white. If it helps, I'd say their rating of 10 lumens on low is about right - it's about as much light as the L1 on low, and a little less than the LX2 on low.


----------



## Fleetlord (Aug 21, 2009)

Quite disappointed in the specs of this light..

120 Lumens top end out of two 123 cells is not acceptable in todays market, especially considering the price.

The LX2 is much better.

The old A2 is better because it has a wonderful regualted incandescant that is the only one of it's kind.

The A2L is Meh at best...


----------



## jonesy (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks all for the insight about the A2L low beam and such. Originally, I was thinking that this would make a great EDC, but the more I read about it the more I think it's not for me. Maybe I've been reading too much here, but I am positive I do not want any more lights with blueish LED's, and I'm not about to spend over $200 to get a relatively underpowered light with bad tint. My 120P, H30 headlamp, and a few other surefires are enough of the cool/blue/lavender lights for me.

I know we're in the minority of whom surefire sells to, but I'm still amazed they didn't try to mimic their original A2, with regard to a warmer LED for the main beam. If they would've done that, I would probably buy one. Oh well. Let's hope Don keeps making the Lunasol, at least until I can save up the cash!


----------



## PinarelloOnly (Aug 21, 2009)

I work at Electric Power Plants both hydro and nuclear. I need to use my 
Surefire lights one handed when in I&C cabinets.

Like the new LX2 that I sent back, the A2L has the same stupid clip that 
acts like a "break" when turning the tail cap one handed not to mention it
scuffs up the tail cap over time with a wear ring.

The A2Z is the light that can't get on the market fast enough with it's bigger bezel and no clip.

If Surefire smartens up for the real world user like me and puts the long 
clip on the A2L like, what's found on the current C2 or A2, then I'll
buy one. I just can't believe there are that many out there that actually 
like the reversable clips on these new lights!!!! Which means to me there
are more people walking around with them hanging off their belts than 
actually using the light.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 21, 2009)

zven said:


> For those out there who really like the L4, but would like a low beam in red, blue or green, this is THE light for you. Get it without hesitation.



I loved my L4 but lost it.
Is the A2L really as floody?
Would anyone second the above opinion? (It's is making me re-consider the A2L).


----------



## MSaxatilus (Aug 21, 2009)

> Quite disappointed in the specs of this light..
> 
> 120 Lumens top end out of two 123 cells is not acceptable in todays market, especially considering the price.
> 
> ...


 
Not trying to pick a fight  :nana:, but I have to jump in.....

I think its common knowledge that SF's lumen ratings are very conservative. I have an A2L-White, and I am quite certain that it is performing far better than stated 120 lumens in comparison to some Chinese-made lights (brand not important) that claim to be 150 lumens or even more. Then again this is with my eyes and not scientific. But keep in mind that every company touts their lumen rating differently. So you really need to weigh apples to apples and not rely soley on an number. That can be very misleading.

Also, "not acceptable in today's market?" By what standard? Surefire balances runtime vs. output. If they wanted to crank that emitter up to match their competition they surely could. But their users value runtime over brightness. They provide enough to be useful and save the rest of the power from the batteries for runtime. 

The "old A2 is better".... TO YOU, "because it has a wonderful regulated incandescant that is the only one of its kind". TO ME, I can't stand the combination of incan in the same light with LEDs. I personally think, while inovative, was probably one of the worst lights they ever released. Horrible. The color temperature is too annoying TO ME.... so to each their own. That held me back from owning an A2 till the advent of the A2L. I personally love the A2L, because it does seem like an L4 with a low beam spill (as zven pointed out). Doesn't make one BETTER than the other. Just different.

Can you tell I have a Surefire bias?:nana:

MSax


----------



## Size15's (Aug 21, 2009)

PinarelloOnly said:


> Like the new LX2 that I sent back, the A2L has the same stupid clip that acts like a "break" when turning the tail cap one handed not to mention it scuffs up the tail cap over time with a wear ring.


You didn't consider getting a 'normal' PocketClip and swapping them?
Simple call to SureFire with "I'd like to buy an A2 PocketClip please."



> If Surefire smartens up for the real world user like me and puts the long clip on the A2L like, what's found on the current C2 or A2, then I'll
> buy one. I just can't believe there are that many out there that actually
> like the reversable clips on these new lights!!!! Which means to me there
> are more people walking around with them hanging off their belts than
> actually using the light.


Given that it's the smart thing to do have you contacted SureFire with your constructive feedback?

I don't think it's very smart to use a PocketClip (designed and intended for pocket clipping) as a belt clip.

I happen to agree that the long two-way PocketClip used by the LX2 and A2L are too long for the body and that a better design would be one that does not interfere with the TailCap. I let SureFire know this feedback when I tried out the proto-type. I find the short version works fine for clickie TailCaps on single-SF123A models such as the E1B but I prefer using a standard PocketClip on two-SF123A models.

Al


----------



## Fleetlord (Aug 21, 2009)

MSaxatilus said:


> Not trying to pick a fight  :nana:, but I have to jump in.....
> 
> I think its common knowledge that SF's lumen ratings are very conservative. I have an A2L-White, and I am quite certain that it is performing far better than stated 120 lumens in comparison to some Chinese-made lights (brand not important) that claim to be 150 lumens or even more. Then again this is with my eyes and not scientific. But keep in mind that every company touts their lumen rating differently. So you really need to weigh apples to apples and not rely soley on an number. That can be very misleading.
> 
> ...


 

I like Surefire as well, just not this light. 

I've got some lights that can push 130 Lumens from a AA battery. Yep. One AA Battery. The lumen rating is legit. That's the standard I'm using.

If they made this light with 200Lumens I'd buy one, but the 120L on high is just not cutting it. I'll admit it's better than the Kroma, which is woefully obsolete at this point, but it needs to match the Lx2 in output for me to get one.


----------



## bodaddy (Aug 21, 2009)

I bought both the A2L Aviator Blue and the Green. They are both excellent lights, the LX2 has a broader beam and is definitely brighter. I also have the E2D defender which also has a slightly bigger spread and is also slightly brighter as well. I got the blue one for hunting and the blue led even though only 3 lumens is pretty intense. It should do well for hunting. The high beam on both is not quite as smooth a beam as the E2D or LX2 but I think that is due to the 4 small led's. They are both excellent lights and they are 2.5 hrs on high with the 4 led's on as well, so I think the run time is fine. Hope this helps some. I got the green one for my Dad. One other thing, when I turned the green one on in the closet, it lit up my running shoes like a black light, it was cool, but for me the blue suits my needs better.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 22, 2009)

It's odd. Sounds like the A2L is a slightly brighter, two stage, improved L4. With the A2, you got LED flood, and higher output throw; thanks to the inca. bulb. With the A2L, you get a low flood, followed by _brighter flood. _

Despite the model designation, it sounds like the original A2 is still different enough to be a viable option over the A2L.


----------



## Size15's (Aug 22, 2009)

bodaddy said:


> I bought both the A2L Aviator Blue and the Green. They are both excellent lights, the LX2 has a broader beam and is definitely brighter. I also have the E2D defender which also has a slightly bigger spread and is also slightly brighter as well. I got the blue one for hunting and the blue led even though only 3 lumens is pretty intense. It should do well for hunting. The high beam on both is not quite as smooth a beam as the E2D or LX2 but I think that is due to the 4 small led's. They are both excellent lights and they are 2.5 hrs on high with the 4 led's on as well, so I think the run time is fine. Hope this helps some. I got the green one for my Dad. One other thing, when I turned the green one on in the closet, it lit up my running shoes like a black light, it was cool, but for me the blue suits my needs better.


Just so we're clear; do you mean the E2DL (the LED version of the E2D) ?

It is usually the blue LED rather than green LED that acts almost like ultraviolet "black" light. Did you also try the blue light on your shoes?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2009)

Size15's said:


> I merged the "No love" thread into the the SureFire A2L thread thread
> I seem to have developed a stutter. No matter.
> That that is is that that is not is not is that it it is :candle:





Monocrom said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > :scowl:This is the incan forum where LED's are burnt for fun... Like this :nana:
> ...


:laughing:


----------



## Size15's (Aug 23, 2009)

It's times like this I wish I'd listened to what my dad told me when I was a child...


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 23, 2009)

Size15's said:


> It's times like this I wish I'd listened to what my dad told me when I was a child...


 
Always leave them wanting more?


----------



## Size15's (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't know - I didn't listen


----------



## iNDiGLo (Aug 28, 2009)

*http://tiny.cc/WAL1L*


must have "the precious..."


----------



## edc3 (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 28, 2009)

That's been up for a far while now!

I still think that they should have a colour as the secondary beam on the demo!


----------



## Entrope (Sep 3, 2009)

*SureFire A2, A2L*

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## NE450No2 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: SureFire A2, A2L*

Entrope

I must say I agree with you 100% on tha A2.

I have not handled the A2LED.

My first A2 was with the yellow/green LED's. It is great for reading a map, but they are not very bright for utility use.

I bought a second A2 with the white LED's and find that it is much 
brighter than the yellow/green LED's.

I use the second A2 as my EDC, and every night, when I go from my Man Cave to the bedroom I use the white LED's.

I have also used it in trips to remote areas in the USA, including Alaska, as well as to Zimbabwe.

Like you, I find the incandescent bulb to be superior to an LED for outdoor use.

The white LED's are bright enough to "walk around" and do not mess up your night vision.

IMHO the Sure Fire A2 with the white LED's is the best all around personal hand held light.
At least for my use.

My second EDC when I leave my place is my E1e.

I NEVER have only one light. 

When I travel I put the A2 yellow/green in the vehicle to read maps.


----------



## monanza (Sep 3, 2009)

I like the A2 beyond words. I like the A2L just as much.

My only complaint is that the secondaries stay on with the primary (and the reduced runtime-perhaps they are related?).

Anyone know how (or if it is possible) to modify the tail cap to disable the secondaries (3mm leds) on high? I am too lazy to think it through for myself. :naughty:

If I did not have so many projects going on, I would buy another A2L to make it a 2x2 quartet. :devil:


----------



## zven (Sep 3, 2009)

monanza said:


> My only complaint is that the secondaries stay on with the primary (and the reduced runtime-perhaps they are related?).
> 
> Anyone know how (or if it is possible) to modify the tail cap to disable the secondaries (3mm leds) on high? I am too lazy to think it through for myself. :naughty:



I don't know the exact impact on runtime that keeping the secondary LEDs active on high mode, but I imagine it's relatively insignificant. Since the secondary LEDs use much less power than the primary, I'm guessing you'd only get maybe an extra half hour or so of runtime on high if they didn't activate with the high beam.

As for disabling the secondary LEDs for the high mode, I suspect it's pretty difficult, not generally not worth the effort. Either way, the tailcap isn't where you'd need to make the modification - it only has a resistor, no other fancy electronics. Rather, you'd need to modify the electronics in the head of the flashlight. I don't know how the electronics in the head work (aside from being able to detect the use or absence of the tailcap resistor, and determine output from there), but I can tell you that you shouldn't take apart your tailcap in hopes of finding your solution.

Does anybody else happen to know more details? And perhaps the reasoning behind keeping the secondary LEDs active? It makes sense with the A2 - in case the bulb burns out, then you're not left completely in the dark. Was this indeed the original design consideration, or was it just easier to set up the electronics to only ever have to disable one component (i.e., the primary lamp)?


----------



## kaptein america (Sep 3, 2009)

I've only been hearing reports of the RED & White A2L. Anyone order one of the others?


----------



## RobertM (Sep 9, 2009)

Has anyone tried the A2L on 1x17670 li-ion? If so, any issues? How is output?

The reason I ask is because I was thinking that once the LX1 is released, an A2L bezel on an LX1 body on 1xRCR123 would kinda be a poor-mans LS20 :naughty:


----------



## manoloco (Sep 9, 2009)

RobertM:

Man, get up to date! 



manoloco said:


> Thinking more about this, if the LX1 is compatible with the A2L head it will be wonderful, probably nice to drive with an AW protected RCR123a black label if the driver inside allows, but many questions rise: is the driver on the LX1 on the body like the cree version? or is it in the head now?, and is the A2 driver in the head? (likely to be).


 
In this regard, to the owners of the new A2L: have you verified where the drivers are?, If they are in the head, it would be interesting to check if the head is compatible with any of the available 1 cell bodies, it would be interesting to try it with an e1l or e1e (or 1x123 aleph), a AW RCR123 (or IMR16340) and a McE2S two stage switch


----------



## manoloco (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: SureFire A2, A2L*



Entrope said:


> I've gotten my self the A2L pretty much the moment I saw one on eBay (with red LED's... may as well, since the primary is already a white LED). In fact, I have two A2L's now. Both red. One at home, and one at work. Brilliant light; and I most certainly enjoy using it.
> 
> A long time ago however I used to own the regular A2, also with red LED's. It was sold within months though as I found that the red LED's on the A2 were simply not powerful enough for the purpose which I required them for. Bluntly put, I thought they were rubbish.
> 
> ...


 
only thing you need is to change the high output led to a high CRI led, and you would have the light you want, i wonder if Surefire would consider this at least for this model (modding of this light with a high CRI will be a bit popular among curious owners i assume).

i agree with you on red leds, i bought a peak light to try it, its usefulness is very limited, and specifical, i prefer a low low white by a wide margin, the inability to see colors with a red source is very problematic.

unless you are an astronomer, or dont want to be seen (and i find this arguable), i find it very hard to justify a red low, with a low low white i can see more, i can see colors, and i retain all my natural night vision. i do find a nice recreational value on that peak, theres something "terminatoresque" about the red output and the 5 dots that shoots it


----------



## Mike 208 (Sep 9, 2009)

I just ordered an A2L with green LEDs. I already have an A2 with White LEDs, but I wanted one with different (yet useful) colored LEDs for night watch. I have red and green SF KL1 heads (as well as a blue LED Streamlight "Stylus"), and found that the green LEDs (for me at least) are easier to read and write with; red and (especially) blue strain my eyes and gives me headaches.

I hope this light works out well for my purposes; I debated about getting the "old" A2 in green (and saving $40.00), but I thought why not make the investment and add something nice to the collection.


----------



## RobertM (Sep 10, 2009)

manoloco said:


> RobertM:
> 
> Man, get up to date!
> 
> ...



Haha, yeah I must have completely skipped over your post. :laughing:

So in our pursuit for a lego'd "A1L"...

Known:
A2L electronics/driver are in the bezel :thumbsup:

Unknown:
A2L's ability to run on 1x li-ion :thinking:
Location of LX1 drivers (likely in the bezel as well though)

-Robert


----------



## Scotty007 (Sep 14, 2009)

Just recieved the A2L in stock in all 4 colors and i must say....the 120/113 lumen rating seems WAY OFF! SF claims 120 but the E2DL is literally running circles around the A2L....if you are looking for pure power...stay away from A2L, you would be better off with the LX2 or E2DL, not to mention that the LED seems very blue! the A2L definitely has its purpose and market, but power is NOT it!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 15, 2009)

Scotty007 said:


> Just recieved the A2L in stock in all 4 colors and i must say....the 120/113 lumen rating seems WAY OFF! SF claims 120 but the E2DL is literally running circles around the A2L....if you are looking for pure power...stay away from A2L, you would be better off with the LX2 or E2DL, not to mention that the LED seems very blue! the A2L definitely has its purpose and market, but power is NOT it!


You are comparing a reflectored light with a TIR light, not fair at all. Remove the TIR and Install a reflector in your E2DL and will be looking at roughly the same beam profile and output as from your A2L.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 15, 2009)

I have to agree.

Plus it is a _flood_ light not a _thrower_ like the E2DL.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 15, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I have to agree.
> 
> Plus it is a _flood_ light not a _thrower_ like the E2DL.


Exactly, the A2L is like an upgraded L4 with the secondary LEDs for lower output.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 15, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I have to agree.
> 
> Plus it is a _flood_ light not a _thrower_ like the E2DL.


 
Yup, despite the model designation, it's best to think of the A2L as an improvement on the L4; instead of the A2.

You get a two-level flood light, with a bit more brightness than the old L4, but without the added length of the L2. And you get a choice of low-level LED colors. But both high and low settings are for flood. With the old A2, you had low-level flood, with high-level throw.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 15, 2009)

Beaten to the punch by mere seconds!

That's one for you there O.F. lovecpf


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 15, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Beaten to the punch by mere seconds!
> 
> That's one for you there O.F. lovecpf


LOL! :nana: :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 15, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> LOL! :nana: :thumbsup:


 
Great minds think alike.


----------



## prime77 (Sep 15, 2009)

So If I can stick my KL4 head on my LX2 body and get low and high should I not get a A2L white?:thinking:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 15, 2009)

prime77 said:


> So If I can stick my KL4 head on my LX2 body and get low and high should I not get a A2L white?:thinking:


Not gonna happen.


----------



## zven (Sep 15, 2009)

prime77 said:


> So If I can stick my KL4 head on my LX2 body and get low and high should I not get a A2L white?:thinking:



If you're happy with the performance of that configuration, then yeah, I think the A2L-WH would be redundant. The only potential advantage (depending on your preferences) to the A2L is that the low beam is all flood, with no hotspot, kind of like the LX2 on low with an F04.

However, note that (from what I was able to tell, at least) the beam of the A2L on low was narrower than the beam on high. Thus, you're likely looking at a wider spread of flood (on low) with your KL4/LX2 body combination than with the A2L.

What I'm curious about is how modules such as the KL4, which were designed for one output level, operate at the resistored lower level that, for example, the LX2 can provide. What is the difference in brightness between the two stages, and is the output on the lower level regulated at all?


----------



## Twinkle-Plank (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: No love for new SF A2L?*

Is it a blueish tint?


----------



## prime77 (Sep 15, 2009)

> Not gonna happen.


Both my old and new generation KL4 heads turn into two level lights when I stick them on my LX2 body.



> If you're happy with the performance of that configuration, then yeah, I think the A2L-WH would be redundant. The only potential advantage (depending on your preferences) to the A2L is that the low beam is all flood, with no hotspot, kind of like the LX2 on low with an F04.
> 
> However, note that (from what I was able to tell, at least) the beam of the A2L on low was narrower than the beam on high. Thus, you're likely looking at a wider spread of flood (on low) with your KL4/LX2 body combination than with the A2L.
> 
> What I'm curious about is how modules such as the KL4, which were designed for one output level, operate at the resistored lower level that, for example, the LX2 can provide. What is the difference in brightness between the two stages, and is the output on the lower level regulated at all?


When using the first generation KL4 head on the LX2 body the difference between the low and high is greater than with the newer Soul generation two KL4 head. I have no idea if the low is regulated or not. I was thinking about getting a A2L white so tried this combination for a week and was pleased with it. I haven't seen what the low white on the A2L looks like. I would like it to be a wider spread of flood than the focused high.


----------



## zven (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: No love for new SF A2L?*



Twinkle-Plank said:


> Is it a blueish tint?



Is which a bluish tint? A2L? KL4? E2DL?

If you're talking about the A2L - the high beam is cool, along the lines of SureFire's P60L, but less so (at least in the sample that I handled). And the low beam (white version) is also cool, maybe very slightly more bluish than the high beam. But overall I found it to be pretty comfortably white, and DEFINITELY better - MUCH BETTER - than the original A2's "white" LEDs.


----------



## zven (Sep 15, 2009)

prime77 said:


> I would like it to be a wider spread of flood than the focused high.



Yeah, I was considering the A2L as well, and was hoping this same thing, but was disappointed to discover that the low beam was actually narrower. I didn't get to try the light in complete darkness, so maybe it's actually better than I thought, but from what I could tell, the reflectored high had a much wider beam.

In fact, this is half of what killed my desire to go for the A2L. The other half is the output and throw on high - I was hoping for something close to the LX2 in overall output, and much better throw than the A2L ended up having.


----------



## mwaldron (Dec 14, 2009)

Been a while since we've had any activity here, I figure by now _someone _has taken apart their A2L, but I can't find any posts with pictures!

We've determined that in the A2L the electronics payload is in the head and not the tube like the original A2, has anyone taken apart the head yet?

I'd like to see how easily modded this head would be for a warm/high CRI main led swap as well as how the 4x secondary LEDs are integrated (another ring? sealed?) possibly opening up modding opportunities for those as well.

So, how about it, who's cracked this nut open? Anyone?


----------



## Inliner (Dec 30, 2009)

mwaldron said:


> Been a while since we've had any activity here, I figure by now _someone _has taken apart their A2L, but I can't find any posts with pictures!
> 
> So, how about it, who's cracked this nut open? Anyone?


 
Well, I just got mine A2L-Red today. I love it so far. I made an attempt to get the head open but failed. It is one tough nut that's for sure! The top section opened fairly easily, but the lower section won't budge. I'll put some more heat to it tomorrow and try again. It's brighter than I was expecting and has a very acceptable tint... even so, I think I want to get a high CRI P4 in there right away.

Oh! The best news is that the light works and appears just as bright on a 17670 (using my E2 body). With higher CRI and the tube honed for a 17670, this is going to be a great light!


----------



## mwaldron (Dec 31, 2009)

Inliner said:


> Well, I just got mine A2L-Red today. I love it so far. I made an attempt to get the head open but failed. It is one tough nut that's for sure! The top section opened fairly easily, but the lower section won't budge. I'll put some more heat to it tomorrow and try again. It's brighter than I was expecting and has a very acceptable tint... even so, I think I want to get a high CRI P4 in there right away.
> 
> Oh! The best news is that the light works and appears just as bright on a 17670 (using my E2 body). With higher CRI and the tube honed for a 17670, this is going to be a great light!



I don't have one yet, but that's my running though. It's a mod-host for a high CRI led, I will likely not even buy one until I have the replacement LED in hand.


----------



## Inliner (Dec 31, 2009)

Some more progress here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3219694#post3219694


----------

